# Compass No More



## Roy

As discussed earlier this week I have finally figured out how to remove the compass ring and reprint it so a second time zone can be tracked. I have also replaced the bezel insert with a proper divers one as I did not like the original. What do you think ?


----------



## Silver Hawk

Looks really good Roy. So good, I cant tell what you've done









Could you post a before and after shot?









(Why am I even interested?







didnt I say just a few hours ago I'm only doing early electrics?







)


----------



## Roy

It looked like this before with the compass inner bezel.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> As discussed earlier this week I have finally figured out how to remove the compass ring and reprint it so a second time zone can be tracked. I have also replaced the bezel insert with a proper divers one as I did not like the original. What do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


That is really smart Roy a great improvement on the original









Actually I think its the best looking Seiko Diver I`ve seen









Why the heck didn`t Seiko do that in the first place


----------



## JoT

That look's the dogs whatsits Roy









Question: does the inner 12 hour bezel stay on station quite well once set?


----------



## Dave ME

That's pretty damned good! Switched it from a watch I'm vaguely intrigued by in theory to one I'd actually consider buying/wearing! Very impressive (and why _didn't_ Seiko do this in the first place?).


----------



## Roy

JoT said:


> That look's the dogs whatsits Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: does the inner 12 hour bezel stay on station quite well once set?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


It will John, thats my next job.

Originally it is very loose but I know how to tighten it.


----------



## JoT

Roy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> That look's the dogs whatsits Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: does the inner 12 hour bezel stay on station quite well once set?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> It will John, thats my next job.
> 
> Originally it is very loose but I know how to tighten it.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...


----------



## USEDMODEL

Roy said:


> As discussed earlier this week I have finally figured out how to remove the compass ring and reprint it so a second time zone can be tracked. I have also replaced the bezel insert with a proper divers one as I did not like the original. What do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Roy,

I sincerely hope that you never get lost in the Gobi desert with that watch on and then regret the changes























Nice looking watch Roy


----------



## hakim

That looks fantastic Roy.

Didn't recognize the changes at first. Integrated so well. Good Job


----------



## Stan

Looks better than the original Roy, less fussy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

That`s another watch I want


----------



## JonW

Well done Roy! looks very good, Jon.


----------



## pauluspaolo

Fantastic result Roy - I want one


----------



## pg tips

I got fed up scrolling up and down!

















Very good Roy, I too like it much better now. Will it be on the next update?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

If Seiko suddenly come to their senses we`ll all know where they got the idea


----------



## Roger

Nice job, Roy...looks really good.

One teeny-weeny question....would the second time zone be for divers who swim across the International Date Line ???









Roger


----------



## Stan

Roger said:


> Nice job, Roy...looks really good.
> 
> One teeny-weeny question....would the second time zone be for divers who swim across the International Date Line ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I didn't know there was one in Leek baths Roger?
















I hope the bugger's have painted it on the bottom so I know where it is, although, I can't swim in my glasses.


----------



## Roger

> hope the bugger's have painted it on the bottom


Stan,

I wouldn't want to speculate as to what might be painted on a Leeky bottom...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roger said:


> hope the bugger's have painted it on the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> Stan,
> 
> I wouldn't want to speculate as to what might be painted on a Leeky bottom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Unfortunately over the last 33 years I`ve become more familiar with them then I care to think


----------



## Roger

As they say........

Dover for the Continent........Eastbourne for the Incontinent


----------



## chrisb

I'd just like to say that I think that it is brilliant Roy


----------



## Roy

Thank You.









The bezel is now tight and cannot be turned by accident. Originally they are very slack.

Some one is already asking if Yao can do this mod on the Seiko forum. I wonder how long before someone in the US is offering this modification now ?

I had to strip the paint off the old one, then re-paint it.

I then had to make a printing block and print the bezel.

Even tightening the bezel is difficult but I have and easy method now.









The inner toothed bezel is plastic and needs a great deal of care, if a tooth is broken off then it is wrecked.


----------



## Gunscrossed

Roy,

Would any of the other Seiko diver dials fit this watch?

Peter


----------



## Roy

Gunscrossed said:


> Roy,
> 
> Would any of the other Seiko diver dials fit this watch?
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Yes they should , I actually tried this dial in a 007 case and it did fit so a 007 sized dial should fit this case.

It may not look very good though as there are no minute markers on the 007 style dial.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

So then Roy, will you be doing more?


----------



## Roy

mach 0.0013137 said:


> So then Roy, will you be doing more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I might do later on.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then Roy, will you be doing more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I might do later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I`ll add it to my list


----------



## Mal52

That looks superb Roy congrats
















There talking about it on PMWF

Cheers Mal


----------



## mach 0.0013137

They seem suitably impressed









Which is no supprise as it is super cool


----------



## ESL

Roy - if you get to thinking about making some more - I would be interested too!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ESL said:


> Roy - if you get to thinking about making some more - I would be interested too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I suspect if he does he`ll get flooded with orders from Seiko fanatics around the globe


----------



## ESL

Instead of a YAO, we'll have a ROY.


----------



## pg tips

talking of YAO I wonder if the yao "ladder" style hands would fit I just hate those bloody enourmous yellow things.


----------



## Roy

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I suspect if he does he`ll get flooded with orders from Seiko fanatics around the globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I'm getting flooded with orders for them anyway and have not even decided what to do yet.


----------



## ESL

We could do with our very own "YAO" this side of the pond Roy - you know it makes sense.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect if he does he`ll get flooded with orders from Seiko fanatics around the globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting flooded with orders for them anyway and have not even decided what to do yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I bet your Email inbox is overloading


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ESL said:


> We could do with our very own "YAO" this side of the pond Roy - you know it makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Yea its not as if he`s got anything better to do he did have *5 minutes* rest in March


----------



## hakim

Does that mean we won't be getting an update this week Roy?


----------



## Roy

hakim said:


> Does that mean we won't be getting an update this week Roy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Probably not.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

hakim said:


> Does that mean we won't be getting an update this week Roy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


The amount of requests he`s likely to get for these he probably won`t have time to do an update until September


----------



## hakim

> mach 0.0013137 Posted Today, 01:30 PM
> 
> QUOTE(hakim @ Jul 12 2005, 12:28 PM)
> 
> Does that mean we won't be getting an update this week Roy?
> 
> The amount of requests he`s likely to get for these he probably won`t have time to do an update until September


Waaaaa


----------



## chrisb

Roy, if you were to make them, I'd be interested too.

Would it be possible to have the second time zone markings a different colour from the main dial markings?


----------



## Roy

That could be possible later on Chris.


----------



## chrisb

Thanks Roy


----------



## jimfs1

Ohhh I would have one.

Instead of YAO it could be YOR.

jim


----------



## USMike

ESL said:


> We could do with our very own "YAO" this side of the pond Roy - you know it makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Hey, lets be fair about this. I think some (at least one) should reach my side of the pond.

Keep at it Roy. You contiue to come up with good looking, practical designs. I may have to go back to work to raise funds for some of them. I haven't bought anything for months and still don't have any money.


----------



## Roy

Thank You Mike,


----------

